# Tu te souviens de notre discussion la dernière fois.



## doomgaze

Bonjour, 
la phrase est "Tu te souviens de notre discussion la dernière fois.Mais je t'avais dit quoi déja à propos de ces petits jeux ? Rafraichis moi la mémoire"
Je n'ai que "però rinfrescami la memoria : che ti avevo detto a proposito di questi giocchini ?", le reste je sais pas traduire.

Le contexte n'est pas très important, c'est dans une conversation.

Je vous remercie d'avance pour votre aide.


----------



## brian

Salut doomgaze et bienvenue.  Ma suggestion :

_Ti ricordi della nostra discussione l'altra volta._


----------



## Anaiss

brian said:


> Salut doomgaze et bienvenue.  Ma suggestion :
> 
> _Ti ricordi della nostra discussione l'altra volta._


O anche _"Ti ricordi la nostra discussione, l'altra volta._"


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

benvenuto doomgaze!
"che ti avevo detto a proposito di questi giochini (una sola "c")"
Ma potrebbero anche essere dei "giochetti", ecco perché una parte più lunga della conversazione sarebbe utile.


----------



## doomgaze

Merci beaucoup pour vos contributions.

En fait giochini a une connotation sexuel je crois ? à moins que par extension ça veuille peut-être aussi dire "bêtise" ?

La phrase initiale était : "    al ritorno da parigi si è fidanzato e a natale ha fatto il giochino"


Le contexte : le locteur explique les circonstances qui a fait qu'un ami commun est devenu père, un peu par accident je crois.


Peut-être qu'un italophone pourrait confirmer.


----------



## Anaiss

doomgaze said:


> Merci beaucoup pour vos contributions.
> 
> En fait giochini a une connotation sexuelle je crois ? *Sì*,*potrebbe averla**, ma solo in contesto esplicito.*
> à moins que par extension ça veuille peut-être aussi dire "bêtise" ? *Non credo, piuttosto si avvicinerebbe a "inganno", ma si usa di più "giochetti" in questa accezione, come suggerito da Giorgio Spizzi.*
> 
> La phrase initiale était :
> "    al ritorno da Parigi si è fidanzato e a Natale *ha fatto il giochino"* *A meno che non sia un'espressione locale, per me non significa nulla...*
> 
> 
> Le contexte : le locuteur explique les circonstances qui a fait qu'un ami commun est devenu père, un peu par accident je crois.
> 
> 
> Peut-être qu'un italophone pourrait confirmer.


----------

